# I got this e-mail at work today



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

Forwarded Message Attached: 

Scott rescued 6 black lab (mix) puppies out of the middle of the road on
Saturday. PLEASE help me find them homes - otherwise, it's Animal Control -
which means they only have 5 days. We've bathed them, sprayed them for
fleas and wormed them....but we can't keep them. They are currently in a
kennel in my basement since I don't have a fence. I've lost count of the
number of rescue groups that I've contacted, only to be turned down due to
no room. Please check with every dog person you know to see if they need a
puppy.

_________________________________________________________________I know these puppies aren't Goldens, but I thought someone might know of someone else who would want one. I have attached a picture of them. The puppies were found in Michigan. I am working on getting contact information and the exact location of the puppies. Any help on where to take them would be great.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Awww they are so cute... poor babies


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Oh my gosh, the poor things. They are so adorable. I hope someone can help them.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It's a hoax...


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I should explain. I received this, too. It was also forwarded to my husband at his place of employment. Sunshine received it too but they mentioned finding the pups in a different state.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I got it at work, too. Then I got an apology from the forwarder and she said it was a hoax. She didn't say how she knew, though.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I got it too last week. I live in north fla and my friend lives in Gainesville that sent it. She got it from several people that recieved it from someone else.


----------



## dglvr1225 (Oct 4, 2007)

yea, it's a hoax....i've gotten it three times now from three different people!

they are cute though!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

In our case, I think DH was going to come home with one if he could!


----------



## mrod (Apr 12, 2006)

I am so sorry guys to have bothered you with this. I just saw those cute little faces and wanted to help. Next time I will ask more questions before posting. Have a good day everyone!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

mrod said:


> I am so sorry guys to have bothered you with this. I just saw those cute little faces and wanted to help. Next time I will ask more questions before posting. Have a good day everyone!!


Always share the info...you never know when you might save a life or find a dog a good home!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

yeah i got this email like 6 times...

if you go to Urban Legends Reference Pages and search for lab puppies it'll come up. it used to be true at one point.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

FW: Abandoned Puppies - Netlore Archive


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

dontcha hate those emails


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

timm said:


> dontcha hate those emails


lol....I don't get why people start some of them...

I'm kinda the family expert on hoaxes.....everyone will send an e-mail to me first to see if it's real or not, before they send it out to all their friends....


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

Our rescue group got the email about 2 weeks ago. It is going all over the country it seems...


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Don't feel bad*

Don't feel bad-you DID NOT bother us with this.
*I agree with Kimm-always SHARE the info. *
* A dog's life may hang in the balance!*


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh, we all like to look at pretty pups! At least three years ago my sister forwarded a similar e-mail from her office, but it featured golden puppies.

Helaine


----------

